# Anchorseal vs anchorseal 2 question



## JimB (Mar 5, 2016)

For those of you who have used both, is there a difference in how they perform? 

In the past I used another brand of sealer but I need more and Woodcraft has the AS2 on sale this weekend. I read somewhere that as2 doesn't prevent checking as well as the original. 

Anyone have any experience with it? I will use it mostly on fresh cut logs that will become bowls.


----------



## Wildman (Mar 9, 2016)

This question may have been discussed here already, but know has been covered on other forums as well. Guess depends upon where you live & experience with both AS original or AS 2.  

Anchorseal vs. Anchorseal 2

Anchorseal Vs. Anchorseal 2

I have never used the stuff!


----------



## JimB (Mar 9, 2016)

Wildman said:


> This question may have been discussed here already, but know has been covered on other forums as well. Guess depends upon where you live & experience with both AS original or AS 2.
> 
> Anchorseal vs. Anchorseal 2
> 
> ...



Thanks for the response. I was starting to think no one would respond. I had found one of those links on my own but the other is new to me. Thanks.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Mar 9, 2016)

Anchor seal 2 has quite a few distractirs who claim it's less effective than the original.  I had a can of 2 only that was okay but not excellent.  

I use and recommend the similar product that craftsupplies sells.


----------



## JimB (Mar 9, 2016)

Dan Masshardt said:


> Anchor seal 2 has quite a few distractirs who claim it's less effective than the original.  I had a can of 2 only that was okay but not excellent.
> 
> I use and recommend the similar product that craftsupplies sells.



Thanks for the recommendation. I was just looking at that and since I will probably be placing an order with them for a few other things I thought I would give it a try. I was using a Woodcraft product. I wasn't all that happy with it and I don't think they sell it any more.


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm still using latex paint!  Then again, I have to when cutting my timber....but I'm running through up to 3 gallons on a jobsite.  That much ASeal would cost far too much for lumber sealing.

For just a few blanks that I'm keeping for myself that are super 'special'....I use the original ASeal.




Scott (latex is just as good) B


----------



## JimB (Mar 10, 2016)

SDB777 said:


> I'm still using latex paint!  Then again, I have to when cutting my timber....but I'm running through up to 3 gallons on a jobsite.  That much ASeal would cost far too much for lumber sealing.
> 
> For just a few blanks that I'm keeping for myself that are super 'special'....I use the original ASeal.
> 
> ...



I've heard that latex paint works very well. I don't use it because I seal the wood in my garage or basement and I don't want to get paint in places it doesn't belong. My wife would not be happy. The green wood sealers all clean up easily.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Mar 10, 2016)

SDB777 said:


> I'm still using latex paint!  Then again, I have to when cutting my timber....but I'm running through up to 3 gallons on a jobsite.  That much ASeal would cost far too much for lumber sealing.  For just a few blanks that I'm keeping for myself that are super 'special'....I use the original ASeal.  Scott (latex is just as good) B



If latex is just as good why do you use anchor seal on the special blanks?  ;-)

I think the wax sealers are better but paint can surely work.


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 10, 2016)

I can see through the ASeal Dan.  That's the only difference I've experienced in 150,000bdft of lumber being milled in two years.


Scott (red paint is hard to see through) B


----------

